# Fondriest Steel



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Here it is. the perfect bike for me. Eom 16.5 steel is sensational. 
 
<a href="https://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/?action=view&current=Cameradec27032.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/Cameradec27032.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/?action=view&current=Cameradec27030.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i200.photobucket.com/albums/aa207/jhamlin38/Cameradec27030.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

